# Problem with Sanyo PLC-SW20A



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

I recently acquired a Sanyo PLC-SW20A projector off a friend. I connected it all up to my DVD etc and powered the unit up, the projected image was a reddish/pink colour. I checked all the connections and leads and all were ok.

Any ideas what could be wrong ?

The picture is bright and crisp its just a reddish/pink colour, any help would be appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Alex, Welcome to the Shack!

How are you hooking up the projector to the DVD player?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

scart via adaptor from unit via lead into the scart socket of my DVD player. My friend had it working ok he said before, but he told me it had gone like this.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would try another cable just to make sure, also hook it up using another cable like composite or S-Video.
If the problem still persists I would say that the green LCD panel may have gone bad.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Would a faulty Green LCD panel make the picture red/pinkish ? 

If so, do i repair or replace them ?

Are they costly and can i do it using a service manual ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

2005sommai said:


> Would a faulty Green LCD panel make the picture red/pinkish ?


It could, I'm no expert but that is my first guess. Replacement may not be that hard but I've never done one so I would wait to hear from someone who has more knowledge about this to chime in.
Did you try a different video connection?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Alex,

Try the other connection(s) before thinking about LCD panels. I am not sure they could be repaired, and I have never heard of them being replaced as well.... and normally they shouldn't.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

What other connections ?

I have tried all the external leads and connections already my friend with no success.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

OK, service is necessary then.


----------

